# Euer Fehlkauf 2011 wird gesucht - Welches Spiel hätte besser im Laden bleiben sollen?



## TheKhoaNguyen (13. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Euer Fehlkauf 2011 wird gesucht - Welches Spiel hätte besser im Laden bleiben sollen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Euer Fehlkauf 2011 wird gesucht - Welches Spiel hätte besser im Laden bleiben sollen?


----------



## autumnSkies (13. Februar 2012)

Rage


----------



## Darkblue12 (13. Februar 2012)

Definitiv Brink. Total unbegründeter Hype für ein mäßiges Spiel was nach einem Monat keiner mehr gespilet hat.


----------



## Planet-X (13. Februar 2012)

Test Drive Unlimited 2... da ist der Nachfolger schlechter als das Original.


----------



## Agrmpf (13. Februar 2012)

Da muss nicht lange nachdenken: Test Drive Unlimited 2. Meine Güte, ist das schlecht. Dabei war der 1. Teil so gut. Bessere Grafik, mehr Autos und weniger Bugs als im 1. Teil hätten für ein richtig gutes Spiel gelangt. Schade.


----------



## Agrmpf (13. Februar 2012)

@TDU2: Zwei Geprellte, ein Gedanke.  Das nenne ich Timing


----------



## realgsus (13. Februar 2012)

Für mich MW3... keine (wirklichen) dedizierten Server... massenhaft Cheater, Glitcher, nach wenigen Tagen wieder zurück zu Black Ops.


----------



## Insoma (13. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ich nun geköpft werde: Batman - Arkham City

Ich kann zwar objektiv nachvollziehen, was Fans an der Atmosphere, den Charakteren und der Story als genial empfunden haben, subjektiv hat mich aber das Gameplay und alles andere kalt gelassen.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (13. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn es nicht viel Beachtung erhält und PCGames wahrscheinlich dafür bezahlt wird solche Kommentare zu zensieren: 

Fehlkauf: Battlefield 3

Klar, toller Shooter. Aus technischer Sicht eine Wucht. Multiplayer Bombe- wo liegt also das Problem?

Das Spiel scheitert einfach an so vielen Stellen (Multiplayer), dass man sich ernsthaft fragen muss wozu man es noch spiele. Man nehme Call of Duty, multipliziere es mal 10 und erhält BF3. Alles ist größer und alles funktioniert ohne richtigen Konzept weil einfach alle Brainless drauf losspielen. Könnte man stehen lassen wenn EA vorher nicht so einen Wirbel darum gemacht hätte. Insgesamt bleibt hier nichts anderes als ein Durchschnittsshooter  der wirklich gut hätte werden können wenn man noch länger daran gearbeitet hätte. So ist es aber ein weiterer COD Klon geworden, schade. Für mich noch eine größere Entäuschung als die oben genannten Spiele...


----------



## weisauchnicht (13. Februar 2012)

RAGE


----------



## M1988player (13. Februar 2012)

Two Worlds 2: Pirates of the Flying Fortress

An sich war das Spiel ja nicht schlecht. Nur für den Preis hatte es eine lächerlich kurze Spielzeit für ein Rollenspiel (ich hatte weniger als 7h gebraucht) und Neues im Vergleich zu Two Worlds 2 musste man auch mit der Lupe suchen, wenn man die neue Insel mal außen vor lässt.*
*


----------



## bigh03 (13. Februar 2012)

BF3! 
Am anfang hab ich noch mit begeisterung gespielt, aber es stört mich immer mehr das ich erst den Browser anmachen muss. 
Bis man in ein MP Game komme ist einem meist die Lust vergangen


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2012)

MW3 - der MP ist meiner Meinung nach definitv schlechter als der von BO.

Die SP Kampagne kann ich noch nicht bewerten, da ich diese noch nicht gespielt habe. Aus multiplayertechnischen Gründen hätte ich mir den Titel aber auf alle Fälle sparen können.


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (13. Februar 2012)

Insoma schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nun geköpft werde: Batman - Arkham City
> 
> Ich kann zwar objektiv nachvollziehen, was Fans an der Atmosphere, den Charakteren und der Story als genial empfunden haben, subjektiv hat mich aber das Gameplay und alles andere kalt gelassen.


 
Ich würds nun nicht als Fehlkauf 2011 bezeichnen aber als die größte  Enttäuschung 2011. Ein klarer Rückschritt in der Serie und mich konnte das  Gameplay dieses mal nicht vollkommen überzeugen.

Aber auf meiner Liste gehört The First Templer, das konnte mich nicht überzeugen.


----------



## karsten2409 (13. Februar 2012)

mein absoluter fehlkauf dieses jahr : Red Faction - Armageddon
mein absoluter fehlkauf letztes jahr : Dungeon Siege 3


----------



## tommy1977 (13. Februar 2012)

Test Drive 2, weil die Steam-Version bei mir regelmäßig nach 2-5 min abschmiert. Wohlgemerkt als einziges Programm auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## devflash (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Fehlkauf war wohl Star Wars The Old Republic + 60 Tage GTC, wenn man es so nennen will, ich meine ja das Problem sind eher zu gute Spiele wie Skyrim oder Minecraft, die halten mich einfach davon ab weniger gute Games zu spielen!


----------



## DrProof (13. Februar 2012)

Der Duke wird sich schon noch an euch rächen!


----------



## Mad9000 (13. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden fall Rage


----------



## Unstable (13. Februar 2012)

Brink. Idee ist gut, aber schlecht umgesezt. Zum Beispiel, die maps waren nicht gut entworfen fuer das parcours running. Waffen waren alle ziemlich gleich. Es dauerte ewig bis der Gegner tot war....


----------



## xMANIACx (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Fehlkauf des Jahres war Dead Island, was eigentlich merkwürdig ist, da ich Hack'n'Slay Spiele durchaus mag, aber irgendwie bin ich mit Dead Island nicht richtig warm geworden und habe es nach nur 3h in die Ecke gelegt wo es unbeachtet versauert. Vielleicht werde ich mich aber irgendwann nochmal dazu durchringen dem Spiel noch eine Chance zu geben und es doch durchspielen.


----------



## Sheggo (13. Februar 2012)

hab 2011 nur ein Spiel neu gekauft: SWTOR. rund 120h Spielzeit hatte ich damit, war also ok für den Preis. Diese Woche läufts Abo aus...
(und Forza4 für die 360, war auch ok). "Fehlkäufe" gibts bei mir nicht mehr 

ansonsten habe ich mein Regal weiter mit Klassikern aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt aufgefüllt. da weiß man wenigstens, was man hat


----------



## tomkpunkt (13. Februar 2012)

Definitiv "Brink", nett gedacht aber leider nicht bis zu ende.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Februar 2012)

Einen richtigen Fehlkauf hatte ich auch 2011 nicht, allerdings liegen hier noch so einige Titel ungespielt herum.
DNF war jetzt sicherlich keine Offenbarung und ohne Humor und Duke-Bonus wäre es für mich wohl ein Fehlkauf gewesen, aber so ist es noch oberer Durchschnitt.




TheRandomGuy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht viel Beachtung erhält und PCGames wahrscheinlich dafür bezahlt wird solche Kommentare zu zensieren:


 Bitte weitergehen, paranoide Forenteilnehmer haben wir hier schon genug.


----------



## kingron (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Flops 2011: Dead Island, Rage, Red Orchestra 2

Meine Tops 2011: Skyrim, Deus Ex, Portal 2


----------



## kenny1377 (13. Februar 2012)

Definitiv "Tiberian Twilight."... (grässlich)


----------



## Fireball8 (13. Februar 2012)

TheRandomGuy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht viel Beachtung erhält und PCGames wahrscheinlich dafür bezahlt wird solche Kommentare zu zensieren:
> 
> Fehlkauf: Battlefield 3
> 
> ...



Muss ich dir Recht geben, man kann mich eigtl schon als BF-Fanboy bezeichnen, aber dennoch hatte ich permanent das Gefühl, dass ich ein CoD in groß spiele....
Für ein BF lagen mir z.B. die Flaggen im Conquest viel zu nah beieinander, man hatte immer pure Action fand ich, ich habe diese minutenlangen Laufwege vermisst, wie man sie zum Beispiel auf Highway Tampa hatte  Fand es total bescheuert, dass die Luftfahrzeuge so ein großes Areal hatten, während das der Bodentruppen (für mich) viel zu klein war....ich fand ja sogar noch die Flugareale zu klein : /
Ich habe es vlt 'nen Monat intensiv gespielt, jetzt liegt es nur noch so rum, ich bleibe lieber beim Top-Game Skyrim 

MfG Fireball8


----------



## Star7ox (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Fehlkauf des Jahres ganz klar: Homefront

Weil es nichts gehalten hat was im Vorfeld versprochen wurde.
Das einzige was einen motivierte weiterzuspielen war die Story.
Gameplay, Grafik und der Multiplayer fand ich einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Kerusame (13. Februar 2012)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Für ein BF lagen mir z.B. die Flaggen im Conquest viel zu nah beieinander, man hatte immer pure Action fand ich, ich habe diese minutenlangen Laufwege vermisst, wie man sie zum Beispiel auf Highway Tampa hatte  Fand es total bescheuert, dass die Luftfahrzeuge so ein großes Areal hatten, während das der Bodentruppen (für mich) viel zu klein war....ich fand ja sogar noch die Flugareale zu klein : /



bin erst begeistert von bf3 seit die b2k-karten herausen sind...
die sind wirklich geil, das einzige was mich dort stört is der sonnenstand bei sharqi peninsula, aber sonst top!


----------



## Renox1 (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Flops 2011: Modern Warfare 3 
Meine Tops 2011: Skyrim, Battlefield 3


----------



## ConNor-X- (13. Februar 2012)

Call of Duty MW 3
Brink

ich ärger mich total darüber, dass ich dafür geld ausgegeben habe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## haep2 (13. Februar 2012)

Die größten Flops waren für mich letztes Jahr
Call of Juarez: The Cartel
und FlatOut 3.

Beides miserable Nachfolger von grandiosen Spielen - eine Schande!

Glücklicherweise habe ich mich im Vorfeld ausreichend informiert und angetestet um Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Februar 2012)

Hatte glaub ich nur einen Fehlkauf: Fear 3.
Ansonsten gab es ein paar Spiele die hinter den Erwartungen zurück geblieben sind( Rage z.b.) aber Fehlkäufe waren das noch lange nicht. 
Force Unleashed 2 war noch ein Fehlkauf, ich weiß allerdings gerade nicht genau ob ich das Ende 2010 oder Anfang 2011 gekauft habe^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Bei mir war es (ebenfalls) Brink, wobei: das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau  ich wähle die Titel vorher wirklich sehr lange aus, und Brink hat mir schon Spaß gemacht - allerdings hatte ich da immer eine wirklich miese Verbindung, und dann kam es mir so vor, als bräuchte man 3 Magazine, bevor der Gegner umfällt, so dass ich es nach einer Weile dann nicht mehr gespielt habe.

Aber ansonsten fand ich das Konzept, dass man bestimmte Aufgaben erfüllen bzw. das andere Team daran hindern muss, in Verbindung mit engeren Leveln und dieser Parcours-artigen Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit nicht schlecht.


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (13. Februar 2012)

Duke Nukem 3D
am ärgerlichsten weil ichs mir für teueres Geld vorbestellt hab.

Crysis 2
Grottenschlechter Support, keine Infos von Crytek über Patches..etc. fehlendes dx11, fehlendes Grafikmenü, ultraviele Cheater im Multiplayer mit der bitte die User sollen die doch alle melden  -  unverschämt , usw..
für mich die Enttäuschung schlechthin der letzten 10 Jahre(ausser C&C Tiberian Twighlight)


----------



## kolb84 (13. Februar 2012)

in der liste fehlt auf jeden fall dungeon siege 3. habe das spiel wegen des angekündigten online koop modus gekauft. tatsache war, dass das spiel einfach nur eine unterirdisch schlechte portierung der konsolenversion war. 
das war das erste mal, dass mich der kauf eines spiels richtig heftig gereut hat.


----------



## BiJay (13. Februar 2012)

Rage - Hat mehr als einen Monat gedauert, bis ich es zum Laufen bekommen habe. Für die investierte Zeit hat sich das Spielerlebnis nicht gelohnt.


----------



## Sancezz1 (13. Februar 2012)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Muss ich dir Recht geben, man kann mich eigtl schon als BF-Fanboy bezeichnen, aber dennoch hatte ich permanent das Gefühl, dass ich ein CoD in groß spiele....
> Für ein BF lagen mir z.B. die Flaggen im Conquest viel zu nah beieinander, man hatte immer pure Action fand ich, ich habe diese minutenlangen Laufwege vermisst, wie man sie zum Beispiel auf Highway Tampa hatte  Fand es total bescheuert, dass die Luftfahrzeuge so ein großes Areal hatten, während das der Bodentruppen (für mich) viel zu klein war....ich fand ja sogar noch die Flugareale zu klein : /
> Ich habe es vlt 'nen Monat intensiv gespielt, jetzt liegt es nur noch so rum, ich bleibe lieber beim Top-Game Skyrim
> 
> MfG Fireball8


 
Dir waren die Laufwege zu kurz bei den Conquest Maps?  Ich fand sie wiederum teilweise, aus der eigenen Basis heraus, zu lang. Zumindest auf den Air-Maps.
Und das man das Gefühl hat ein CoD zu spielen, liegt aber zumeist an den Spielern. Weil wirkliches Teamplay fehlt, zumindest wenn man mit lauter "fremden" spielt. Weil da viel zu viele Ego´s rumlaufen. Und wenn es mal "Teamplay" gibt, dann meist nur gezwungenermaßen. Wenn das gegnerische Team eine Flagge zu gut unter Kontrolle hat. Ein anderes Problem ist nach wie vor, die ganzen Spieler welche Cheats und Hacks verwenden.

Weiterhin ist irgendwie die Programmierung etwas unsauber. Wie oft wird man getroffen, weil man schon einige Sekunden hinter der Deckung verschwunden ist und man vom Gegner trotzdem getroffen wird. Wenn der Server registriert das ich hinter der Deckung bin, dann sollte der Gegner mich auch nich mehr treffen können, auch wenn ich bei ihm noch zu sehen war/bin und nich anders herum. Teilweise hab ich auch das Gefühl, das der Gegner mich schon sieht, obwohl ich bei mir noch hinter der Deckung befinde. Einige male bin ich zb sofort tot gewesen, weil ich gerade um die ecke gekomm bin und der Gegner da schon geschossen hat und mich in dem Moment trifft, in dem ich eigentlich gerade erst um die Ecke komme oder mich etwas aus der Deckung wage.

Nicht desto trotz, ist für mich Battlefield 3 kein Fehlkauf. Weil wie gesagt, die für mich wichtigsten Kritikpunkte hängen eher mit den Spielern und eigenen Teammitgliedern zusammen. Und für die kann DICE/EA wenig


----------



## Cityboy (13. Februar 2012)

Dank Pc Games habe ich 2011 kein Fehlkauf zu verbuchen, Danke Pc Games!!!


----------



## kornhill (13. Februar 2012)

Für mich war es auch RAGE. Nicht weil das Spiel schlecht gewesen wäre. Hat bei mir (genau wie be BiJay) über einen Monat gebraucht bis es spielbar war. Sogar noch länger. Skyrim war erschienen wo es dann endlich funktioniert hat. -->Folge: Ich habe RAGE bis heute nur angespielt, die anderen Spiele waren  mir dann wichtiger, und ich war generft von der ganzen Schose...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Februar 2012)

+1 für battlefield 3 
90% der maps sind zu klein, server lag, cheater heaven, waffen nerfs bis nur nutzlosigkeit, flache story im SP , quick time events, rush modus endet meist im spawnrape , noch mehr cheater, punkbuster errors/bugs, unfähig selbst nach 8 patches und 19 server builds die collisionsabfragen so zu fixen das man nicht mehr rumruckelt aufm battlefield.

die haben die weltbeste engine und kriegens nicht gebacken ein spiel zu entwickeln das rund läuft. selbst schuld. 

nochmal DICE ? nein danke!


----------



## Skaty12 (13. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> +1 für battlefield 3
> 90% der maps sind zu klein, server lag, cheater heaven, waffen nerfs bis nur nutzlosigkeit, flache story im SP , quick time events, rush modus endet meist im spawnrape , noch mehr cheater, punkbuster errors/bugs, unfähig selbst nach 8 patches und 19 server builds die collisionsabfragen so zu fixen das man nicht mehr rumruckelt aufm battlefield.
> 
> die haben die weltbeste engine und kriegens nicht gebacken ein spiel zu entwickeln das rund läuft. selbst schuld.
> ...


 Naja, jedem das seine. Aber Fehler die du beschrieben hast hatte ich nicht bzw. sind einfach nicht wie du beschreibst. Die Maps sind groß Genug, Server laufen bei mir flüssig, Cheater hatte ich bisher 1, Waffen nerf kann ich nur bei diesem Fernrohr nachvollziehen, SP Story ist bei Battlefield nur eine Beigabe, siehe Punkt vorher, Rush Modus läuft bei mir wie auch Eroberung - mal gewinnt man, mal nicht. Cheater wie gesagt nicht viele gefunden, Punkbuster macht bei mir auch nichts, bei mir ruckelt niemand rum.


----------



## Fireball8 (13. Februar 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Dir waren die Laufwege zu kurz bei den Conquest Maps?  Ich fand sie wiederum teilweise, aus der eigenen Basis heraus, zu lang. Zumindest auf den Air-Maps.
> Und das man das Gefühl hat ein CoD zu spielen, liegt aber zumeist an den Spielern. Weil wirkliches Teamplay fehlt, zumindest wenn man mit lauter "fremden" spielt. Weil da viel zu viele Ego´s rumlaufen. Und wenn es mal "Teamplay" gibt, dann meist nur gezwungenermaßen. Wenn das gegnerische Team eine Flagge zu gut unter Kontrolle hat. Ein anderes Problem ist nach wie vor, die ganzen Spieler welche Cheats und Hacks verwenden.
> 
> Weiterhin ist irgendwie die Programmierung etwas unsauber. Wie oft wird man getroffen, weil man schon einige Sekunden hinter der Deckung verschwunden ist und man vom Gegner trotzdem getroffen wird. Wenn der Server registriert das ich hinter der Deckung bin, dann sollte der Gegner mich auch nich mehr treffen können, auch wenn ich bei ihm noch zu sehen war/bin und nich anders herum. Teilweise hab ich auch das Gefühl, das der Gegner mich schon sieht, obwohl ich bei mir noch hinter der Deckung befinde. Einige male bin ich zb sofort tot gewesen, weil ich gerade um die ecke gekomm bin und der Gegner da schon geschossen hat und mich in dem Moment trifft, in dem ich eigentlich gerade erst um die Ecke komme oder mich etwas aus der Deckung wage.
> ...



Gut, ein Fehlkauf war es auch nicht, aber ich hatte mich einfach so sehr drauf gefreut und mir alles so perfekt ausgemalt, dass es dann doch etwas enttäuschend war  Wie schon erwähnt, hatte gehofft, dass die Flaggen in vernünftigen Abständen zueinander aufgestellt sind, das hat mir nämlich wirklich direkt auf die Spaßbremse gedrückt, ka wieso, aber ich mags halt wirklich lieber, dass ich mich wie auf einem BATTLEFIELD fühle, wo die Wege ja wohl auch nicht alle so kurz sind 
Und ja, es liegt gerade am nicht vorhandenen Teamplay, welches ich mit BF in Verbindung bringe, dass bei mir die Luft raus ist...
Ich hoffe nur, dass mich die SP-Shooter, die dieses Jahr rauskommen nicht enttäuschen 

MfG Fireball8


----------



## huile (13. Februar 2012)

homefront!!! biggest fail ever. miese grafik, grottenschlechte vertonung und hat einfach kein spaß gemacht. einziger trost: ich hab es bei einer 3 für 2 aktion bei amazon gekauft und theoretisch alsonix dafür gezahlt....theoretisch


----------



## neosix123 (13. Februar 2012)

ARMA 2....
dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich es mir wegen Überredung vor 2 Wochen gekauft habe...hätte voller Vorfreude auf ARMA 3 warten sollen...


----------



## zwxk (13. Februar 2012)

Definitiv Skyrim - mein Studium leidet schrecklich unter diesem Spiel^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Februar 2012)

definitiv RAGE , ich hatte von dem Spiel auf jeden Fall mehr erwartet...
aber jetzt weiß ich eins mit Sicherheit:
idSoftware mag mit "Doom" einen Meilenstein im Ego-Shooter-Genre erfunden haben, aber seitdem hat sich von der Spielmechanik nicht viel getan , egal ob in Doom 3oder Quake 4 , es ist immer dasselbe . 
 Monster + 0 Abwechslung bei den Schauplätzen + extreme Linearität =  Spiel von idSoftware
Zudem hatte RAGE eine Grafik , die die Augen schmerzen lässt


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Februar 2012)

Insoma schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nun geköpft werde: Batman - Arkham City
> 
> Ich kann zwar objektiv nachvollziehen, was Fans an der Atmosphere, den Charakteren und der Story als genial empfunden haben, subjektiv hat mich aber das Gameplay und alles andere kalt gelassen.


 
Halleluja , ich dachte ich wäre der einzige, der das Gameplay in der Batman-Reihe beknackt findet..
Gut ,ich muss zugeben, dass ich AC nicht gespielt habe,sondern nur Arham Asylum 
Dort fand ich das Prügeln dermaßen bescheuert + überflüssig...
Warum haben die Entwickler das integriert ?
Ich meine in den (neueren ) Verfilmungen prügelt sich Batman ja auch nicht alá Rocky durch Arkham City


----------



## smooth1980 (13. Februar 2012)

Mein größter Fehlkauf war nicht mal ein Kauf sondern ein Geschenk.Battlefield 3 hat mir nämlich jemand 2011 zum Geburtstag geschenkt.Nachdem Ich mich durch den SP gequält hatte und den MP getestet hatte stand für mich fest das Ich aus dem Shooter Alter eindeutig raus bin.4h SP der auch noch grottenschlecht war traf auf einen MP der wenn mal die Verbindung stabil lief nur so von Campern und Cheatern wimmelte.
Hype Spiel in meinen augen , mehr nicht.Jetzt ist es nur noch eine DVD-Box die in meinem Schrank verstaubt.


----------



## Dondor (13. Februar 2012)

codmw3 homefront rage final fantasy 14 codmw3 homefront rage final fantasy 14 brink das waren in etwa die shlechtesten games 2011 wow cata kam ja leider noch im dezember


----------



## leckmuschel (13. Februar 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Naja, jedem das seine. Aber Fehler die du beschrieben hast hatte ich nicht bzw. sind einfach nicht wie du beschreibst. Die Maps sind groß Genug, Server laufen bei mir flüssig, Cheater hatte ich bisher 1, Waffen nerf kann ich nur bei diesem Fernrohr nachvollziehen, SP Story ist bei Battlefield nur eine Beigabe, siehe Punkt vorher, Rush Modus läuft bei mir wie auch Eroberung - mal gewinnt man, mal nicht. Cheater wie gesagt nicht viele gefunden, Punkbuster macht bei mir auch nichts, bei mir ruckelt niemand rum.


 
battlefield 3, flop des jahres.
SP war noch geil, einfach nur action vom feinsten, story kann ich auch woanders kriegen.
die maps sind nicht groß genug, weil es auch für konsolen kam.
was mich tierisch stört, das man von allem möglichen mist geblockt wird, selbst an teppichkanten bleibt man hängen.
desweiteren ist das teamplay eigentlich sinnlos.
jeder rennt irgendwo rum und zieht sein ding durch.
so kommt es auch häufig vor, das irgendeiner sinnlos durch die gegend rennt und du von hinten oder der seite gekillt wirst.
die fahrzeuge sind unnötig, da meistens 70% als antitank rumrennen 5% als medic und die restlichen 25% snipern.
wobei bei den autosnipern die waffe ja nicht einmal verzieht und man quasi, instant den nächsten schuss macht.
alles kein thema, wenn halt nicht 25% rumsnipern würden und du die dauerbeschallung abbekommen würdest.
extrem nervig, man hat sowieso schon kaum chancen, sich bei beschuss zu wehren.
nein, bloody screen, alles verschwommen bis auf einen gefühlten pixel in der mitte, explosionen und gewackel nebenbei...
auch das man gegner nicht mal wirklich hört, wenn sie hinter dir rumrennen und dich messern etc.
für mich ein dicker fehlkauf, neben dragon age 2 und homefront.


----------



## Skypi (13. Februar 2012)

Battlefield 3...


----------



## Xanathos1st (13. Februar 2012)

TES5: Skyrim.

Soviel Zeit wie ich mit dem Spiel vergeudete, vergeude und noch vergeuden werde...

Duke Nukem Forever

nicht weils lausig ist, sondern weil es eine Infaltion hat die ich noch kaum erlebt habe. Inzwischen hab ichs bereits für 5 Euro gesehn.


----------



## filefool (13. Februar 2012)

Fehlkäufe : Dragon Age 2 & Assassin's Creed: Revelations

AC:R fühlte sich mehr wie ein Addon zu den vorherigen Teilen an und weniger wie ein vollwertiges Spiel. Und DA 2 hat (wohl auch dank der Konsolen) das Kunststück vollbracht, in fast allen Belangen schlechter zu sein als der großartige Vorgänger.

Ich bereue allerdings nicht sie gespielt zu haben, sondern dass ich sie zum Vollpreis am Releasetag gekauft habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2012)

Xanathos1st schrieb:


> *TES5: Skyrim.
> 
> Soviel Zeit wie ich mit dem Spiel vergeudete, vergeude und noch vergeuden werde...*


 
Warum nennst du es dann bei Fehlkauf? Dann ist es doch genau das Gegenteil. Es zeigt, dass es ein Spiel mit einem super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und tollem Unfang ist 

Bei mir war der große Fehlkauf 2011:
*Dragon Age 2:* Hab selten in den letzten Jahren ein Spiel erlebt, was so lieblos dahingeklatscht wirkte. Da merkte man, dass einfach zwanghaft schnell ein Nachfolger rausgeschossen werden musste. Ganze Gebiete wurden recycled. Dazu das alberne Kampfsystem und die albernen Animationen (Magier der seinen Stab hinter den Rücken nimmt und zaubert oder andere kindischen Sachen, die irgendwie an ein Asia Spiel erinnerten). Team-Mitglieder, die nicht richtig ausgerüstet werden durften(warum dann überhaupt ein Party-Rollenspiel?).Dazu Gegner die irgendwo in der Luft spawnten(!). Selten so einen Blödsinn gesehen.
Der erste Teil war supertoll und ein Klassiker, aber den 2. behandele ich mittlerweile so, als würde er gar nicht existieren. Es ist auch besser so


----------



## demon-chan (13. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch für Battlefield 3. Es ist definitiv kein Flop und ich habe auch genug Spielzeit für den Kaufpreis bekommen, aber im Nachhinein war ich doch an zu vielen Stellen enttäuscht. Ich habe sicherlich 60-70 Stunden BF3 gespielt, das ist schon sehr gut, auch wenn für ein BF meiner Ansicht nach nichts allzubesonderes. Der Singleplayer war schlecht, maximal 60% Spielspaßwertung von mir, eher weniger. Der hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Lahme Story, lahme Missionen (bis auf ganz wenige, wie die Mission in der man konstant von einem Jet beschossen wird sowie die Haussturm-Mission), lahmes Ende. Klischee triefend, aber das habe ich eigentlich auch nicht anders erwartet. Wichtig ist der Multiplayeraspekt:

+ viele Maps
+ viele Freischaltoptionen

- extrem viele Bugs, einige davon super nervig (ständig Soundaussetzer, Erweiterungswaffen funktionieren nicht in Karkand [z.b. China Sniper Gewehr], ich kann oft Spielen nicht beitreten auf Grund vermeintlicher Netzwerkprobleme (gleiches gilt für meine Freunde und Millionen anderer Spieler))
- die Karten sind zu klein auf der PS3, insbesondere für Flugzeuge.
- Fliegen macht keinen Spaß, da ich auch nach VIEEELEN Flugstunden immer noch keine Anti-Panzer-Raketen freigeschaltet habe. Ich hänge ein Upgrade davor fest, habe aber keine Lust mehr weiterzuspielen. Selbst wenn ich sehr gut fliege, kriege ich pro Runde vielleicht 1000 Punkte. In der gleichen Zeit habe ich als Fußsoldat oder Panzerfahrer das 10fache an Punkten erzielt. Dadurch kann ich im Flugzeug auch effektiv nichts taktisches tun, außer versuchen andere Flugzeuge abzuschießen, die ebenfalls nichts für die Mission beitragen können, da sie in 99% der Fälle auch nur mit Luft-Luft-Rakten bestückt sind. Schlecht!
- Trefferzonen scheinbar willkürlich.
- schlechtes Balancing (FIM, FAMAS, SMAW, ...)
- Die Patchpolitik von Dice kann ich nur als mäßig beschreiben.
- Klassenbalancing schlecht: der Engineer ist mit seinen Raketen übermächtig. Die Sniperklasse auf der PS3 deutlich zu schlecht.
- die Limitierungen meiner PS3 (Spieleranzahl) nervt mich mehr als erwartet, weil dadurch der an sich schon schlechte Sniper mit schwammiger PS3-Steuerung kaum auf einen Fußsoldaten trifft und somit nichts zu tun hat. 

Aktuell spiele ich BF3 nicht mehr und habe es auch nicht mehr in näherer Zukunft vor. Ein durchschnittlicher Shooter, aber für ein Battlefield ein Fehlkauf. Ich habe mir deutlich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Kaeksch (13. Februar 2012)

Rage.
Das wirkt sowas von viel vorgehabt und im Endeffekt nich hinbekommen, also schnell was hingeschustert. Das einzig gute sind die Animationen und die Gestaltung von einigen Levels.


----------



## Michaelthorton (13. Februar 2012)

Dungeons


----------



## john1231 (13. Februar 2012)

@demon-chan:
spielt BF3 auf der PS3 und wundert sich, dass es ein flop ist ... hahaha..
ich mein wie kommt man überhaupt auf die idee?! ist ja so als würd ich ein prügelspiel mit einem lenkrad spielen wollen und dann sagen das spiel ist ein mist.

meine persönliche enttäuschung: definitiv rage.
miese grafik, microruckler (trotz patches und grafik aus den 90er jahren) - "highres texturepack" ist eine frechheit sondergleichen.  also von ID software hätte ich mir viel mehr erwartet - aber die sind wahrscheinlich auch nicht glücklich, dass sie für dreckskonsolen programmieren müssen und kommen mit der miesen hardware der kosnolen nicht klar.. 
schade um Id, wärt ihr doch lieber bei dem geblieben was ihr könnt.


----------



## HMCpretender (13. Februar 2012)

Fehlkäufe kommen bei mir zum Glück so gut wie nicht vor, da ich nicht am Release-Tag kaufe oder gar vorbestelle. Am ehesten frage ich mich noch ob sich die fast 30 Euro für Starcraft 2 gelohnt haben. Sicher kein schlechtes Spiel, aber angesichts des Vorgängers hätte ich mehr erwartet (zum Beispiel mehr Kampangen).


----------



## demon-chan (13. Februar 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> @demon-chan:
> spielt BF3 auf der PS3 und wundert sich, dass es ein flop ist ... hahaha..
> ich mein wie kommt man überhaupt auf die idee?! ist ja so als würd ich ein prügelspiel mit einem lenkrad spielen wollen und dann sagen das spiel ist ein mist.


 
Weil ich 99% der Zeit auf der PS3 Spiele und keine Lust mehr auf PC Spielen habe? Weil der PC außer für Blizzard Spiele für mich nichts mehr bringt, wenn Diablo III auf die PS3 kommt sogar gar nichts mehr bringt? Weil PS3 tausendmal komfortabler ist als PC-Spielen?

Komm mal klar mit deiner überheblichen Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Slayer1992 (13. Februar 2012)

Sw:tor


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2012)

demon-chan schrieb:


> Weil ich 99% der Zeit auf der PS3 Spiele und keine Lust mehr auf PC Spielen habe? Weil der PC außer für Blizzard Spiele für mich nichts mehr bringt, wenn Diablo III auf die PS3 kommt sogar gar nichts mehr bringt? Weil PS3 tausendmal komfortabler ist als PC-Spielen?
> 
> Komm mal klar mit deiner überheblichen Ausdrucksweise.



Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber wäre da diese Seite nicht besser für dich?: News, Tests, Tipps, Cheats, Videos zu PS3, Wii, DS, Xbox 360 - Videogameszone.de
Dort tummeln sich bei Computec die Konsolenspieler und da kannst du auch mit gleichgesinnten diskutieren


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Februar 2012)

SW:TOR und teilweise auch BF3.
Star Wars ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es fehlt das "gewisse etwas", außerdem ist es leider doch nur ein 08/15 MMO. Ich bin nach 200 Stunden an einem Punkt, den ich bei Herr der Ringe Online erst nach 2000 erreicht habe - langeweile.
Battlefield ist im Kern ein gutes Spiel, ein sehr gutes Sogar - aber es leidet im MP an derart vielen Kinderkrankheiten und Unzulänglichkeiten, die bei jedem Spielen wieder nur Kopfschütteln hervorrufen. Ich hatte noch nie ein Spiel, dass so gut und schlecht zur gleichen Zeit war.


----------



## john1231 (13. Februar 2012)

demon-chan schrieb:


> Weil ich 99% der Zeit auf der PS3 Spiele und keine Lust mehr auf PC Spielen habe? Weil der PC außer für Blizzard Spiele für mich nichts mehr bringt, wenn Diablo III auf die PS3 kommt sogar gar nichts mehr bringt? Weil PS3 tausendmal komfortabler ist als PC-Spielen?
> 
> Komm mal klar mit deiner überheblichen Ausdrucksweise.


 
komfortabler als PC? meinst du die komfortablen 20€ extra für schlechtere grafik?
oder das komfortable disc suchen bei jedem spielwechsel? oder etwa die komfortablen ladezeiten von disc?
vielleicht aber auch das angenehme screentearing bei jedem 2en spiel? oder die sub-hd auflösungen die deinen full-hd fernseher beleidigen?
und ja man kann PC auch von der couch aus mit pad am TV spielen.

ok, ist natürlich deine entscheidung - aber du darfst dich dann nicht wundern wenn die spiele nicht so sind wie sie sein sollten.
ich würde ja auch nicht behaupten skyrim ist ein schlechtes spiel nur weil es auf meinem 486er nicht so läuft wie es sollte.
so genug geflamt, ich hör schon auf versprochen


----------



## BJubilee (13. Februar 2012)

"Die Sims Mittelalter"

... mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass EA auch die ganze dritte "Die Sims"-Reihe absolut verhunzt und bisher keine Erweiterung zustande bekam, die auch nur annähernd so clever, spaßig und qualitativ Hochwertig ist, wie eine ältere Erweiterung zum ersten und zweiten Teil (noch vom Original-Entwickler Maxis) -  ist "Die Sims Mittelalter" eigentlich das Sinnbild für das, wozu der Name "Sims" eigentlich verkommen ist...
EA's persönliche Cashcow ... schnell und billig produziert, auf Sparflamme gekocht, die Ideen mager, die Konzepte unüberlegt, und für die Hauptreihe DLCs die mittlerweile insgesamt über 1000€ kosten.

Bei die Sims Mittelalter nahm eigentlich man alles, was die Reihe interessant macht aus dem Spiel ... Familien, Häuser bauen und einrichten und klatschte überall ein wenig des untersten Bodensatz aus den Genres Strategie und Rollenspiel drauf. 

Anschließend gab es noch eine Erweiterung die ein paar Möbel und lächerlich wenig neues Gameplay brachte.

Für mich der größte Fehlkauf 2011 insbesondere weil er dafür steht, wie EA meine liebste Spielreihe in Grund und Boden ausschlachtet.


----------



## Witchfinder (13. Februar 2012)

Final Fantasy 14 ... Was für ein MMORPG. Wenn man unbedingt was positives finden möchte, dann dass es sich wirklich von WoW und Konsorten abhebt. Leider aber hier eher ne Verschlechterung 
Oder war das noch Ende 2010? Wie dem auch sei, selten so in die Scheiße gelangt wie bei dem Titel :/ und das als Final Fantasy Fanboy behaupten zu müßen tut schon weh...


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2012)

> Serious Sam 3 hat nicht mehr viel mit den Originalen zu tun. Anstatt bunter Sinnlos-Ballerei macht Croteam auf ernst und düster. Technisch altbacken und unter der Prämisse eines seriösen Shooters zu eintönig. Für Dauerfeuerfans heißt es: zurück zu Serious Sam 2!



Ich dachte, Serious Sam 3 würde grafisch in der Oberliga mit spielen und wäre ein guter Shooter, wie man es eben von der Serie gewohnt ist. Ich erinnere mich, dass PCGames das Spiel eben genau so angeworben hatte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Serious Sam 3 würde grafisch in der Oberliga mit spielen und wäre ein guter Shooter, wie man es eben von der Serie gewohnt ist. Ich erinnere mich, dass PCGames das Spiel eben genau so angeworben hatte.


 
Ich selbst hab das Spiel noch nicht gespielt, aber PCG schreibt im Test in der Überschrift schon: Zu viel Call of Duty, zu wenig Serious Sam: Serious Sam 3: BFE im Test - Zu viel Call of Duty, zu wenig Serious Sam

Anscheinend ist vor allem auch der Humor komplett verloren gegangen, der ja auch die Reihe ausgemacht hat.


----------



## trayo (13. Februar 2012)

Hab ich mir zwar für die XBox 360 gekauft aber ist für mich trotzdem ein Fehlkauf gewesen: Fable 3. Ich habe die Serie geliebt.. Aber das war unter aller Sau... 60€ Investiert dafür das ich nach weniger als 10 Stunden den Endboss gelegt hatte.. Das war echt mehr als enttäuschend.


----------



## VanSwieten (13. Februar 2012)

F1 2011: Vielleicht nicht Fehlkauf aber das Ärgernis des Jahres 2011. Dem Spiel kann ich einiges abgewinnen, aber dauernd die defekten Savegames, und wieder ein paar Events früher neustarten. Auch der offizielle Support bietet da noch keine Lösung oder Patch an, bei dem man seinen aktuellen Stand nicht verliert.
Was mich das schon Zeit und NERVEN gekostet hat.


----------



## VanSwieten (13. Februar 2012)

CardinaleRatzinger schrieb:


> Duke Nukem 3D
> am ärgerlichsten weil ichs mir für teueres Geld vorbestellt hab.
> 
> Crysis 2
> ...


 

meinst du wirklich Duke Nukem 3D ???? oder doch eher Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Morathi (13. Februar 2012)

Easy. Duke Nukem forever. Hab zwar nur 16 Euro gezahlt, aber das waren 16 Euro zuviel.


----------



## BornToBeHere (13. Februar 2012)

Brink, MW3 und bis es endlich mal gepatcht wurde auch BF3 (Battlelog)


----------



## SnakeP (13. Februar 2012)

Homefront:
- Moorhuhngeballer wie bei Modern Warfare, nur schlechter
- Story trieft vor Patriotismus. Massenhaft Greultaten durch die Nordkoreaner. Massive Storyschnitzer, z.B. man betritt einen vielleicht 100 meter langen Tunnel bei tageslicht und am Ausgang ist ohne Ladezeit, Cutscene oder Erklärung dass gewartet wurde finstere Nacht.

Stronghold 3:
- hätte ich nur den PC-Games vorabtest abgewartet.
- mehr Bugs als in Starship Troopers

Super Meatboy:
- Steuerung auf dem PC völlig unpräzise. Freunde sagten mir dass es bei ihnen ähnlich war, nur mit gamepad wirklich spielbar.


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2012)

SnakeP schrieb:


> Stronghold 3:
> - hätte ich nur den PC-Games vorabtest abgewartet.


 
naja, die wussten schon warum die Publisher keinen Vorabtest wollten

Wobei ich sagen würde das der größte Fehlkauf 2011 eindeutig From Dust ist, denn es läuft auf keinem System bei mir


----------



## TripleDon (13. Februar 2012)

Brink


----------



## HitmanFan (13. Februar 2012)

Ganz eindeutig "Rage"!

Das Spiel war schon sehr enttäuschend.
Die Grafik ist sehr hinter den Erwartungen zurückgeblieben.
Und auch das Gameplay war nicht wirklich ausgereift.

Also den Kauf hab ich definitiv bereut,
vorallem da ich mich so drauf gefreut hatte...


----------



## Kwengie (13. Februar 2012)

mein Fehlkauf war Two Worlds II, welches ich nur einmal durchspielt und wenig später wiedder verkauft habe.


----------



## Moleny (13. Februar 2012)

Brink ist für mich der Flop 2011, der Duke war zwar auch Schrott aber mehr habe ich von diesem Running Gag auch gar nicht erwartet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab das Spiel noch nicht gespielt, aber PCG schreibt im Test in der Überschrift schon: Zu viel Call of Duty, zu wenig Serious Sam: Serious Sam 3: BFE im Test - Zu viel Call of Duty, zu wenig Serious Sam
> 
> Anscheinend ist vor allem auch der Humor komplett verloren gegangen, der ja auch die Reihe ausgemacht hat.


 
Gut, dann hab ich mich geirrt. Dann war's auf pcgameshardware irgendwo. Zumindest, dass in der Grafikliga weiter oben spielt.


----------



## Yiraja (13. Februar 2012)

Dragon Age 2, nach dem grandiosen 1 Teil leider ein absoluter flop.


----------



## Mendos (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Fehlkäufe des Jahres 2011 waren definitiv Dragon Age 2 und L.A. Noire.

Hab beides zwar auf der Xbox gespielt, da ich mir wegen DRM fast kein PC Spiel mehr kaufe, aber es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen, daß die Spiele auf dem PC besser sind.

Dragon Age 2 war ein total lieblos hingeklatschter übereilter Nachfolger mit öder Story und öden Charakteren. Die Schwächen des ersten Teils hatte man beibehalten und dafür noch Gameplay und Kämpfe verhunzt.

L.A. Noire war einfach nur enttäuschend. Das Vorgehen bei den einzelnen Fällen war immer nahezu identisch, die Story plätscherte so vor sich hin und das Niveau der Rätzel war auf Kindergartenstufe. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.


----------



## Tiakara (13. Februar 2012)

Mein größter Fehlkauf dieses Jahr war definitiv Dungeons & Dragons: Daggerdale. Der erst D&D Titel den ich kenne, der mich wirklich enttäuscht hat.


----------



## DEpsilon (13. Februar 2012)

definitiv Crysis 2: schlechtere Grafik als der 3,5 Jahre alte Vorgänger, keine Freiheit, nur Schlauchlevel und Storymäßig auch wesentlich schlechter als selbst Warhead. Und der Multiplayer...naja ich sag mal nix
Shame on you Crytek! What have they done to you?


----------



## fsm (13. Februar 2012)

Also Duke Nukem Forever war definitiv neben Arkham City DAS Top-Spiel der letzten Jahre! 

Enttäuscht haben Crysis 2 und Postal 3 aus dem selben Grund: Linear, strikt linear. Aber das wohl übelste Stück Dreck ist und bleibt RAGE. Da müssen sich die Entwickler wirklich richtig Mühe gegeben haben, auch wirklich jedes Detail zu verkacken - 'aus Versehen' kann es nicht so unterirdisch schlecht geworden sein.


----------



## Brokensword (13. Februar 2012)

Aus der Liste: definitiv Brink, obwohls für kurze Zeit Spaß gemacht hat, aber im Nachhinein hab ichs doch sehr bereut. 
Duke Nukem dagegen war mehr ein guter Kauf, denn da hab ich für sehr wenig Geld, sehr viel Spaß mit gehabt, vor allem im MP. das mehr oder weniger gute Dlc gabs noch gratis dazu.


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (13. Februar 2012)

Hunted Schmiede der Finsternis, Total verbugt
Homefront, Ballern ohne Tiefgang
Battlefield 3, scheiss only Metro server, mein halber Clan gurkt darum nur um Punkte zu machen und Battlelog weil es einfach nur Mist ist.


----------



## UthaSnake (13. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern das ich ein richtigen Flop hatte ^^

Mit Arkhum Asylum lag ich im Klinch, aber nur weil mein PC dauern abstürzte! Aber da kann das Game ja nix für (da es auf dem Lappi großartig lief!)

Am ehesten noch Homefront (owbohl ich das eig. auch gern mal zwischendruch durchzock - so kurz wie es ist ^^)

Und warum hier alle über Crysis 2 Grafik meckern...
Ja was wollt ihr denn, das es die meißten wieder nicht zocken können, aufgrund mangelnder grafik!?
Ich fand Crysis 2 lustig - aber ich bin halt auch n stumpfer Action fan


----------



## Famer555 (13. Februar 2012)

Also wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, dann sind wohl alle Games die 2011 rausgekommen sind miserabel oder was ? Seit lieber froh, dass überhaupt irgeneiner für Euch Games produziert!!! Man sollte Euch allen den PC,XBOX, PS3 oder weiß der Geier was wegnehmen. Ihr merkt die Einschläge doch nicht mehr...

Dank zahlreicher Videos, Vorabinformationen und dank PC Games ist mir 2011 kein Fehlkauf gelungen.


----------



## Br1ll (13. Februar 2012)

DiRT3 war Misst...


----------



## Wamboland (13. Februar 2012)

Hab eigentlich keine Fehlkäufe mehr gehabt in letzter Zeit.

SWTOR hat mir das gegeben was ich erwartet hatte - 4 Wochen ein nettes SP Game mit bissel MP Spaß. 

Aber kaufe auch wenige Spiele weil ich seit 2003 MMOs zocke ^^


----------



## Lexy007 (13. Februar 2012)

Ganz klar Battlefield 3, Dirt 3, Bulletstorm, Red Faction Armageddon.


----------



## svennydob (13. Februar 2012)

Famer555 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, dann sind wohl alle Games die 2011 rausgekommen sind miserabel oder was ? Seit lieber froh, dass überhaupt irgeneiner für Euch Games produziert!!! Man sollte Euch allen den PC,XBOX, PS3 oder weiß der Geier was wegnehmen. Ihr merkt die Einschläge doch nicht mehr...
> 
> Dank zahlreicher Videos, Vorabinformationen und dank PC Games ist mir 2011 kein Fehlkauf gelungen.


 
 "dass überhaupt irgeneiner für Euch Games produziert!!!" 
Du bist ja ein lustiger Vogel! Die Industrie ist auf den Spieler bzw. dessen Geld interessiert und nicht umgekehrt! Da hast du wohl was ganz schön durcheinander gebracht. Die Redewendung "Kunde ist König" sagt dir wohl auch nichts... Der Spieler darf ruhig Ansprüche an die Qualität eines Produktes stellen, wenn er schon bis zu 60 € für ein Spiel ausgibt und wenn Publisher Mist releasen (und davon gab es reichlich 2011), dann hat man jedes Recht dazu seinen Unmut zu äußern bzw. die Spiele anzugeben, von denen man enttäuscht ist. 

Und selbst wenn man den jungen Leuten den PC oder PS3 wegnehmen würde? Dann würde man eben wie vor 20 Jahren mal rausgehen und mit Freunden Fußball spielen oder sich anderweitig sportlich und sozial betätigen - täte manchen gar nicht mal schlecht. 

@Topic: TDU2


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Februar 2012)

Zwei (bzw. drei) Spiele haben mich mehr oder weniger enttäuscht:

*Dirt 3* war ziemlich enttäuschend. Der erste Teil gefiel mir ziemlich gut, den zweiten Teil hab ich aufgrund schlechter Kritiken und Usermeinungen ignoriert. Teil 3 sollte alles besser machen, aber davon habe ich nichts bemerkt: Es gab sehr wenige und nur sehr kurze Rallye-Etappen, die Auto- und Eventlisten waren voll von Sie-brauchen-folgende-DLCs-um-diesen-Inhalt-freizuschalten und der Gynkhana-Modus war einfach nur lächerlich. Nicht nur, dass ich das Prinzip an sich nicht sooo toll finde (wobei es mit entsprechender Fahrphysik dennoch Spaß machen könnte) ... die Physik war einfach eine Katastrophe, ich hatte bei den Hindernissen ständig das Gefühl, der Wagen rastet in eine Schiene ein und fährt praktisch von allein.

Nr. 2 wäre *Test Drive Unlimited 2*. Ich wusste zwar, dass das Spiel keine Top-Wertungen bekommen hatte und das viele es nicht so toll fanden, aber ich hab mir gedacht: Teil 1 war nicht perfekt, hat mir aber Spaß gemacht. Wenn es einfach nur Mehr-vom-Gleichen ist, dann wird sich das Spiel schon lohnen. "Belohnt" wurde ich dann mit lächerlichen MTV-vs-Die-Sims-Szenen, die peinlicher kaum sein könnten und einer völlig überempfindlichen Steuerung, die präzises Fahren unmöglich gemacht hat. Einstellungen bei der Empfindlichkeit der Steuerung haben rein gar nichts gebracht (das Problem hatte ich übrigens auch bei Dirt 3).

Beide waren nicht teuer (Dirt 3 gab es als kostenlose Beilage zur Grafikkarte, Test Drive Unlimited 2 hab ich mir günstig als Steam-Deal gekauft), aber das Geld hätte ich lieber in den Gulli schmeißen sollen, da hätte es wenigstens noch schön geklingelt und geplatscht.

Eine kleine Enttäuschung (nicht zu vergleichen mit Dirt 3 und TDU 2) war für mich auch *Harveys neue Augen*. An sich war das Spiel nicht schlecht, aber die genialen Dialoge zwischen Edna und Harvey waren im ersten Teil sowas von genial gemacht; es gab für jede noch so sinnlose Aktion (benutze Ketchupflasche mit Schlüsselloch) einen lustigen Dialog. Dieses Feature wurde in Harveys neue Augen leider ersatzlos gestrichen. Stattdessen gab es fast nur Standard-das-klappt-so-nicht-Kommentare.


----------



## billy336 (14. Februar 2012)

einen Fehlkauf hatte ich in dem Sinne nicht letztes Jahr, aber am wenigsten anfangen konnte ich mit NBA 2k12. Das Spiel ist gut, keine Frage, aber so unglaublich schwer, dass ich mich dem Schwierigkeitsgrad und der Einsteigerunfreundlichkeit schließlich beugen musste und es nun ein Regaldasein führt. Vielleicht wage ich mich irgendwann noch einmal heran, aber vorerst habe ich die Nase ziemlich voll. Ähnliches gilt für Street Fighter IV. Das Spiel ist hervorragend, keine Frage, aber einfach bock-schwer (allein schon der Singleplayer) vor dem Multiplayer habe ich einen großen Bogen gemacht. Vielleicht fehlt mir einfach die Geduld bei solchen Spielen, wo man sich Wochenlang mit der Steuerung auseinandersetzen muss, bis man den Dreh einigermaßen herausbekommt


----------



## TheRock80 (14. Februar 2012)

*Crysis 2* - Die (Fan-)Kritik am ersten Teil konnte ich nie verstehn. Ich fand sogar die Story in Ordnung. Der zweite Teil war in meinen Augen einer der langweiligsten Shooter der letzten Jahre. Story belanglos, Grafik zwar technisch gut, aber eintönig und langweilig bis zum geht-nicht-mehr. Selbiges gilt auch für die Schlauchlevel, die einen durch die ewig monotone Gebiete und Missionen führt. Was zum Teufel haben sich die Leveldesigner da gedacht?
Wie alt ist jetzt Half Life 2? Was es da nicht alles zu sehn gab... Kämpfe unter/auf Brücken, ein verlassenes "Zombiedorf" (Ravenholm), Untergrund, Kanalisation, Flüsse, Baustellen, Bahnhöfe, Schiffshäfen, Strände, Forschungseinrichtungen usw... alles in einem Spiel! Und was kriegt man im Jahre 2011 von Crytek vorgesetzt? Zerstörte Hochhäuser wohin man sich auch dreht!? Ah ich vergaß! Es gab da auch nen klitzekleinen Brücken- und Wasserabschnitt! Nur nicht zu viel Abwechslung bieten! Könnte von der stumpfen Action ablenken -.-

*Dragon Age 2* - Der erste Teil hat mich von Anfang an gefesselt. Bevor der zweite Teil angekündigt wurde, haben die Entwickler schon von "grandioser Grafik" geschwärmt. Alles klar... ein kantiger Comic Look passt ja auch sooo schön in ein Dark Fantasy Universum.
Aber weg von der Grafik, damit könnt ich noch leben: Die Kämpfe waren öde, die Charaktere irgendwie "leblos". Der erste Teil hat hier viel bessere Arbeit geleistet. Die Story fand ich so la la, musste aber trotzdem ständig gegen die Langeweile ankämpfen. Als ich dann noch gelesen hab, dass Gebiete in späteren Spielverlauf recyclet werden, hab ich das Spiel dann endgültig zur Seite gelegt (und seitdem auch nicht mehr angefasst). Was ich von Abwechslungsarmut halte, hab ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben.


Nicht enttäuscht haben mich:
*Modern Warfare 3* - weil ichs mir erst garnicht geholt habe 
*Dead Space 2* - hier hab ich das schlimmste befürchtet (nach den "weniger Horror" Nachrichten), wurde aber abermals positiv überrascht. Hat mich bis zum Ende gefesselt


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (14. Februar 2012)

Ganz klar und mit weitem Abstand Battlefield 3. Und die PCGames-Fanboy-Redakteure meinen immernoch, sie müßten sich 5 Meldungen pro Tag über Battlefield 3 aus den Fingern saugen. 

Bad Company 2 war und ist ein sehr guter MP-Shooter, BF3 mit Origin ist einfach nur unterirdisch schlecht.


----------



## Soulja110 (14. Februar 2012)

BRINK mit himmelweitem Abstand !!!! 

Bin aber auch selbst dran schuld, solche Games kauft man einfach nicht zum Release.


----------



## Metalhawk (14. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube Brink.
DNF war schlecht aber ich würd die CE wieder kaufen 

Wie kann jemand Bulletstorm als Fehlkauf bezeichnen ? Das hat als Überraschungstitel 2011 nen Preis verdient.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Februar 2012)

Rage.

Lief erst nach Monaten halbwegs fehlerfrei. Grafik und Gameplay bestenfalls Durchschnitt. Sehr schwach, ID !


----------



## Chemenu (14. Februar 2012)

F1 2012 für PS3. 

Ich komm mit dem Spiel nicht klar, keine Chance die Wagen mit DS3 Controller kontrolliert über die Strecken zu bewegen.
Das Fahrverhalten ist einfach nur schlecht in meinen Augen.


----------



## Egersdorfer (14. Februar 2012)

Brink.

Das einzig gute an dem Spiel war sein Charaktereditor.


----------



## Famer555 (14. Februar 2012)

svennydob schrieb:


> "dass überhaupt irgeneiner für Euch Games produziert!!!"
> Du bist ja ein lustiger Vogel! Die Industrie ist auf den Spieler bzw. dessen Geld interessiert und nicht umgekehrt! Da hast du wohl was ganz schön durcheinander gebracht. Die Redewendung "Kunde ist König" sagt dir wohl auch nichts... Der Spieler darf ruhig Ansprüche an die Qualität eines Produktes stellen, wenn er schon bis zu 60 € für ein Spiel ausgibt und wenn Publisher Mist releasen (und davon gab es reichlich 2011), dann hat man jedes Recht dazu seinen Unmut zu äußern bzw. die Spiele anzugeben, von denen man enttäuscht ist.
> 
> Und selbst wenn man den jungen Leuten den PC oder PS3 wegnehmen würde? Dann würde man eben wie vor 20 Jahren mal rausgehen und mit Freunden Fußball spielen oder sich anderweitig sportlich und sozial betätigen - täte manchen gar nicht mal schlecht.
> ...


 

1. Kunde ist schon lange nicht mehr "König", wenn überhaupt ist er "Gast".
2. Bezieht sich mein Post nicht auf alle Kommentare, die hier abgeben worden sind, sondern auf solche
    wie z.B. BF3 als Fehlkauf einzuschätzen, nur weil das Spiel über den Browser zu starten ist. 
    So ein Schwachsinn so etwas als Begründung zu nehmen. Skyrim oder MW3 kann ich auch nicht als Fehlkauf 2011 gelten lassen.
    Wer sich Duke kauft hat selber Schuld, dass war vor Release klar, dass das Game nicht so dolle ist. Und jetzt rumheulen. xD
3. Welches Game deiner Meinung nach hat denn alle deine Erwartungen 2011 erfüllt? Lass mich raten "keins"...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2012)

Könnte keinen Fehlkauf nennen, da ich eher selten top-aktuelle Titel kaufe, ausgenommen "Dead Space 2" und "Assassins Creed: Brotherhood", und in beiden Fällen hat es sich mehr als gelohnt !


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Februar 2012)

Famer555 schrieb:


> Skyrim oder MW3 kann ich auch nicht als Fehlkauf 2011 gelten lassen.


Bei den Spielern die Skyrim nannten, ging es doch nur um die Zeit die ihnen dadurch an anderer Stelle fehlt. Wenn die dieses Spiel wirklich schlecht finden würden, hätten sie doch das "Problem" gar nicht.


----------



## rohan123 (14. Februar 2012)

Mein Fehlkauf 2011: Crysis 2.
Grund: Nach dem DX 11 Updates nicht mehr spielbar auf Grund von Abstürzen beim Spielstandladen.
Status: Problem bis jetzt nicht behoben, da zu wenige Rechnerkonfigurationen betroffen.
Schade um den sonst sicher tollen Titel.

Aber BF 3 ist eh besser, war die Entschädigung dafür. Da werden fast 4 GigB an Daten reingeschaufelt, das Game könnte mehr im Rechner vertragen, und es hat sich beim Spielstandladen bisher nie aufgehängt


----------



## RasRising (15. Februar 2012)

Mein Fehlkauf 2011 - Batman Arkham City - Bugi und Kinderka**a


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (15. Februar 2012)

Homefront


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2012)

Rage - Grafik von Fallout 3 (okay technisch besser aber vom Stil sehr gleich wobei Fallout eine wesentlich bessere Physik hat), Gameplay nicht einmal annähernd auf dem Niveau von Borderlands (und nicht mal ein Coop ist vorhanden). Dafür horrende Hardwareanforderungen, wo man nicht erkennt wieso, im Verhältnis zu anderen Spielen.


----------



## krovvy (15. Februar 2012)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Thombow (16. Februar 2012)

für mich, als bis dato großen Fan der Battlefield-Reihe, war doch leider Battlefield 3 2011 mein größter Reinfall.


----------



## wilohmsford (24. Februar 2012)

dragon age 2


----------



## -EGF-Schwammmm (27. Februar 2012)

Call of Duty MW3


----------



## Mothman (16. April 2012)

Leider wieder mal einige Male daneben gegriffen. Spontan einfallen tun mir:
- Red Orchestra 2 (ein Frust-Fest auf jeder Ebene)

Und sicher noch andere ...


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2012)

RO2 ein Frustfest? Wieso das?


----------

